# How do you Sharpen??



## NittanyLion (Aug 17, 2014)

How do you sharpen your lathe tools?  I'm interested in the method you use primarily to do regular sharpening of skews, gouges, etc...

Regular grinder

Slow speed grinder

Belt/Disc Sander

By hand with a file/sandpaper/etc

Some other method

I do not sharpen


----------



## IowaTurner (Aug 17, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> How do you sharpen your lathe tools?  I'm interested in the method you use primarily to do regular sharpening of skews, gouges, etc...
> 
> Regular grinder
> 
> ...


 
I marked "Some other method". I recently purchased the Work Sharp WS3000 along with a Tormek SVS-185 jig.  I've managed to finally find an easy way to consistently get a sharp edge on my gouges. Couldn't be happier with how easy it is to sharpen!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 17, 2014)

There are two aspects to my approach.  One is a slow speed grinder with wolverine jig.    I started with a home made jig. 

This sharpens all of my gouges as well as others that need a serious sharpening or re shaping.  

For my skew, parting tool, spindlemaster, scrapers, they get frequent, very quick touch ups on a diamond hone and don't see the grinder very much at all.


----------



## Cloven (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a tormek slow speed water cooled sharpener at my work that I use for my lathe tools.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 17, 2014)

There is only one voting "I don't sharpen." That's me. I use carbide. Kinda lonesome at the bottom.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 17, 2014)

Works great for me!

Les

Sander/Grinder - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## jsolie (Aug 18, 2014)

I use a slow speed grinder for spindle and bowl gouges and scrapers.  I use a diamond hone on my skew.  I use my skew 90%+ of the time when turning pens, so it gets honed regularly (sometimes several times if the material is particularly hard) while turning.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 18, 2014)

I used to use a belt sander until I got my Work Sharp.  Works great for a quick sharpening during turning with very little set up.  I also use a pen pro for those harder materials so no sharpening with that.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 18, 2014)

Some really good suggestions here.  The Work Sharp system looks real interesting.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been eyeballing the WS system also. I tried out the regular grinder, but I'm not quite patient enough for that learning curve on high dollar lathe tools. Now I use a disc sander...er...a 5" round piece of plexiglass with a 220 grit pad stuck to it and bolted on my small lathe for the gouges. Quick touch ups on the diamond hone for the skews.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 18, 2014)

I use my slow speed grinder with CBN wheels and Capt Eddie's Blackhawk sharpening rig for my gouges.  I freehand my parting tools and scrapers on the grinder. Once I grind them to the shape and angle I like, I use a diamond card for my skews.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been using the Work Sharp system and have made a couple jigs to handle my spindle gouges and skews. Works great. Have been doing more bowls lately and got an attachment so I can do bowl gouges. Real happy with that, too.


----------



## pendrijo (Aug 25, 2014)

I have been using Regular speed grinder, works fine for me..


----------



## PhilZ (Dec 21, 2014)

Worksharp 3000, nuff said. I've got a pile of jigs in the corner that I don't use anymore.

PhilZ


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a slow speed grinder and I need to either purchase or make some jigs for my tools. I can't seem to get a good bevel shape on my gouges and such so  new tool is in the near future..   So when I can get to my shop I will make a jig and then maybe when I can afford it I will buy a wolverine system or some thing to do the sharpening... Fay


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2014)

Lucky me--I just obtained an 8" slow speed grinder with good white wheels and
 the wolverine sharpening system including the main setup, the vari-grind and wheel truing jig for $150.
It was in lightly used condition. I'd been watching the sales on Black Friday but didn't find anything outstanding.
I have a couple of CSUSA discount coupons which I was going to use to order thru my local turning club.
Then this popped up on C/L.
Woo-hoo. :biggrin:


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 22, 2014)

I adapted a"Sanding Station" that I had back when I used to build custom golf clubs.


----------



## Mike_in_Atlanta (Dec 22, 2014)

"Some other method"  Since I already had a Work Sharp, I've been using it along with a Tormek jig.  It works very well for me.

mike


----------



## danrs (Dec 22, 2014)

I use a tormek slow speed water cooled sharpener.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 26, 2014)

Tormek.


----------



## yort81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tormek...... No more need be said


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a harbor frieght 1"X24" belt sander with 80 Grit metal sanding belt. It does the job and doesn't heat up the tool nearly a hot as a Grinder.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 31, 2014)

new Wolverine Jig offered for $65.00:

WoodNet FS forum


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 5, 2015)

I got the Wolverine system for Christmas and I'm still waiting for it to get here. It will be here on Thursday and it'll be better then the wooden one I built. That one works but not real well. I'm sure the Wolverine will be better.   Fay


----------

